# cartoon world



## resonantblue (Mar 15, 2011)

I didn't sleep all night so the DP/DR is intensified. I had an idea about how to describe how DR sometimes feels for me. You know when cartoons sometimes briefly have a live-action segment and how strange the non-cartoon world seems? Well, that's similar to how reality sometimes appears to me. Anyone relate?


----------

